# Gay moving to Dubai



## Flyboy18 (Jul 22, 2008)

*moving to Dubai*

I was made a job offer to be an airline manager in Dubai and was wondering a few things:

1- Is there a place were singles meet socially. Like a Starbucks were people frequent or parks, beach, etc.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

Firstly, congratulations on your new job!!

Secondly, homosexuality is illegal in Islamic countries although I have heard of a "secret" gay community in Dubai. 

Thirdly, don't advertise you're gay or you will be deported!

Fourthly, enjoy Dubai!


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I imagine meeting other gays is as hard as meeting women that aren't prostitutes here. Good luck to you but yeah keep your private life private here for sure


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

It is beyond me why anyone who is gay would want to live in Dubai. Seriously. The consequences are simply not worth it. You will have to lie to everyone you meet, always watch your back and never trust anyone. Not even other ''gay'' people - who for all you know, could be undercover cops.

Is a job really worth sacrificing who you are just for some cash?


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi FlyBoy,
I'd agree with the other posts above - you could face some serious trouble if anyone found out so be careful.
@Longhorn, there are many non-prostitute women in the UAE (me included) but I guess that's how hard it is to meet people here - like everyone is in hiding!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't recall having to turn to prostitution either.....whats the going rate??? LOL *Thats a joke BTW!*


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I don't recall having to turn to prostitution either.....whats the going rate??? LOL *Thats a joke BTW!*


LOL...I don't know, I just walked into the resturant at Le Meridien Mina and got hit on by 3 girls the second I sat down, I thought I was really putting out the sex appeal until I realized they wanted me only for what was in my wallet 

On a serious note I didn't mean to imply that ALL women in Dubai are prostitutes...just the only ones I have met so far (I've only been here 3 days)

If you are single though my number is available


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL don't worry I have seen 'them' in bars and clubs myself and weird how you can immediately identify them even though they don't dress particularly different!
Anyway, nice comeback!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

And what's wrong with the prostitutes










JOKE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think that Dubai would be a life changing experience. However, I think you should take heed of the warnings in the other posts. In Western countries, gay people are accepted by most and ultimately what you do is your business. Unfortunately, whilst Dubai is quite liberal, homosexuality is something they are very serious about and I would hate for anyone to be made an example of. As alli has righly said, just keep your sexual orientation to yourself and be careful about how much you reveal to others. You can never be too sure of people's intentions!

Best of luck with your new job!


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrates on ur job. well i do believe there is everything in dubai u can get but not publicised openly to promote. i have seen on net while on chat lots of kinds of people they offer invitation on live cams, u get gays , bis, lesb, etc etc they first do virtually then they meet . but u need to be careful. its not possible to spend that gay life openly here but if u get any bi they u can do it secretly. oooops. i wish u d best.


----------

